

Software Allows Hackers to Activate MacBook Webcams Without Green Warning Light - patrickg
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/12/18/software-allows-hackers-to-activate-macbook-webcams-without-green-warning-light/

======
patrickg
I wonder: is this still up to date? Has Apple fixed this?

